# Artisan Aero Click Pen - slippery or not?



## vakmere

Are these slippery in the fingers? I am interested in getting these however I am concerned about how slick the front end is. I do know the Sierra click series are slippery and not easy to grip. I don't make them any more. I would like to know if these Artisan Aero Click Pens have the same slipperiness. 
Anyone who has written with these your input is appreciated? Very important.


----------



## Smitty37

vakmere said:


> Looks are nice, looks and function are better. I am interested in getting these however I am concerned about how slick the front end is. I do know the Sierra click series are slippery and not easy to grip. I don't make them any more. I would like to know if these Artisan Aero Click Pens have the same slipperiness.
> Anyone who has written with these your input is appreciated? Very important.


I have an Aero in my collection and while it is not a click I find no difference in 'feel' from a Sierra other than the pen being a little smaller.


----------



## vakmere

Smitty37 said:


> vakmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks are nice, looks and function are better. I am interested in getting these however I am concerned about how slick the front end is. I do know the Sierra click series are slippery and not easy to grip. I don't make them any more. I would like to know if these Artisan Aero Click Pens have the same slipperiness.
> Anyone who has written with these your input is appreciated? Very important.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Aero in my collection and while it is not a click I find no difference in 'feel' from a Sierra other than the pen being a little smaller.
Click to expand...

 
Would you say it is a little tough to grip and slips a little thru the fingers?


----------



## Smitty37

vakmere said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vakmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks are nice, looks and function are better. I am interested in getting these however I am concerned about how slick the front end is. I do know the Sierra click series are slippery and not easy to grip. I don't make them any more. I would like to know if these Artisan Aero Click Pens have the same slipperiness.
> Anyone who has written with these your input is appreciated? Very important.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Aero in my collection and while it is not a click I find no difference in 'feel' from a Sierra other than the pen being a little smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you say it is a little tough to grip and slips a little thru the fingers?
Click to expand...

I don't use it regularly because it's in my collection, but I can't say that I've noticed that....but I still have a fairly strong grip someone with arthritis or something like that might find it slippery.  The point I am making is that the grip on all of that style kits feel  about the same to me regardless of finish with Chrome, black chrome, rhodium or gold Tn all feeling about the same


----------



## jsolie

I've made a number of them, and haven't heard anything about them being slippery.


----------



## vakmere

I just completed one and they are, to me, a little slick. If they had a little of a rubbery grip feel they would be nice to hold. Still a nice looking pen though.


----------



## nativewooder

Right after you turn one it should be slippery until you wash your hands with warm water and soap.  That will clean out the pores in your skin and will help your grip.  DAMHIKT!


----------



## vakmere

nativewooder said:


> Right after you turn one it should be slippery until you wash your hands with warm water and soap.  That will clean out the pores in your skin and will help your grip.  DAMHIKT!



I did. Lol..... It's still a cool looking pen.


----------



## Bob Roehrig

*Aero Pen*

I cast a lot and find the Aero pen kit one of the best.  Lots of room with the higher bushing clearance.  I usually get the twist type and find no slippage at all.  Writes very nice and is more comfortable for the ladies.


----------

